# Target pasters /// Tan masking tape



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am looking for some tan colored masking tape 3/4 inch wide by 60 yards in length (or there about). I have found them at LE Target, Target Barn and all those good places, but I am looking to cut cost somewhat. I was hoping to stay under $3 a roll and looking to buy about 20 roles.

I am also looking for black (same specs) but only 10 rolls…

Tan would be used for IPSC targets and black for NRA 25 yard pistol bulls.

Anyone have any leads?


----------



## AWP (Mar 28, 2011)

Shooter's Connection, but they seem to be about the same as Target Barn unless you buy in bulk and then they are cheaper.

http://shootersconnectionstore.com/Pasters-C335.aspx


----------



## x SF med (Mar 29, 2011)

Lowes actually has the skinned masking tape - for painting - less than $3/roll available in multiple widths.


----------

